# HARDINSBURG KY, F, Black GSD, final plea



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Scroll down for her pic and information Welcome - Breckinridge County Animal Shelter

*We are located in rural Western Kentucky approximately 1 hour 45 minutes from Louisville. We are a small shelter with 15 dog runs, and we try to move animals into rescue as quickly as possible so that we do not have to euthanize them for space reasons.*

* This is beautiful Diva, a black Shepherd who is around 1-2 years old who came into our shelter very malnourished and is slowly but surely picking up weight. *
* She was brought into the shelter as a stray with an old red collar on her neck, so it's apparent that she had at one time belonged to someone. *
* She is incredibly smart with high energy. With the right amount of time, patience and training she would make someone a wonderful addition to their family! Thanks so much for reading her story, as she doesn't have much time to find a place to call home!*
*Steph *

BCAS Attendant
Breck. Co. Animal Shelter
Hardinsburg, KY
www.bc-as.webs.com
[email protected]
270-580-4299


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! Look at that smile! And she's just waiting to see what is going to happen next!! 

Anyone???


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This happy little girl won't have much exposure in this rural shelter, and without rescue will not be here for long. :help::help: for lovely Diva....
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD 
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

anyone near this shelter??? I could hold here till rescue is found.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone able to temp test her? Would need help with transport also!


----------

